# Fragmentation and 'bits'



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

Something really horrible happened to me late last week. I became totally fragmented. My mind was in 'bits' all over the place. All around me there were bits of memories, emotions, thoughts, senses, feelings and some more I can't recall now. I could only use 1 'bit' at a time and this was completely random. This feeling of total fragmentation lasted 2 and a half days and I was absolutely exhausted by it in the end. To tell the truth it still hasn't gone away completely but at least I can function ok.
I've had these words (fragmentation and bits) thrown at me many times before usually by counsellors but I was never completely sure what they meant. Oh boy, now I know exactly what they meant. 
My question is, has anybody else experienced this or anything similar? If you have and don't mind sharing it I'd really appreciate it.

Take care, Philos


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Philos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Something really horrible happened to me late last week. I became totally fragmented. My mind was in 'bits' all over the place. All around me there were bits of memories, emotions, thoughts, senses, feelings and some more I can't recall now. I could only use 1 'bit' at a time and this was completely random. This feeling of total fragmentation lasted 2 and a half days and I was absolutely exhausted by it in the end. To tell the truth it still hasn't gone away completely but at least I can function ok.
> I've had these words (fragmentation and bits) thrown at me many times before usually by counsellors but I was never completely sure what they meant. Oh boy, now I know exactly what they meant.
> ...


This sounds familar to me. It happens a lot to me when i close my eyes to go to sleep etc...My doctor told me it was symptoms of PTSD, but I always doubted her.


----------

